# does carabel cause constipation



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there,, both my twins have reflux and one has colic. They have both been transferred to peptijunior milk, from sma.

I also put gaviscon and carabel into the bottles, and both are now constipated.

Any advice, the reflux isnt as bad with this in the bottles!!

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Shelley

sorry for the slow reply but my little man has been in hospital having a major operation so i have been attending to him...

how are your little ones??

did you get sorted out??

please let me know

luv v xxxxx


----------

